# "Cichlids of Uruguay" - Mr. Nathan Okawa (the PCCA



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

*The Pacific Coast Cichlid Association* is proud to announce *Mr. Nathan Okawa*, COAST â€™s corresponding secretary, from Los Angeles, California, as our speaker on *June 14, 2008*.

As a child in the early 70's, *Mr. Nathan Okawa* was enthralled with the stories and pictures of explorer Heiko Bleher in TFH magazine. He knew that his interest in fishes. In fact, his interest in fishes took him to travel to Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Myanmar, and it also took recently him to Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama, Venezuela, Bolivia, Peru, Brazil.

Situated as far south in latitude as Los Angeles is north of the Equator, Uruguay has a climate very similar to many parts of California. It has only cichlids in its lakes and streams. Its fishes have been highlighted by the articles in TFH by his friend and fellow traveler *Mr. Stan Sung*.

*Mr. Nathan Okawa* have returned five times since his original visit, and he will surely goes back again to visit the friendly people, the beautiful scenery and of course, the wonderful cichlids.

Please donâ€™t miss out this great talk and join us for a visit to the Land of the Gauchos and cichlids, Uruguay, on *June 14, 2008*, at *4400 Stevens Creek Blvd, San Jose, CA 95129*. For more information, check out the PCCA web site at WWW.CICHLIDWORLD.COM . :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

That sounds like it could be a very interesting presentation. Does PCCA record the talks?


----------



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

kornphlake said:


> That sounds like it could be a very interesting presentation. Does PCCA record the talks?


We used to but not any more. 

Alrite, celebrating *Fathersâ€™ Day* with us this *Saturday (06-14-2008 ) * at *4400 Stevens Creek Blvd, San Jose, CA 95129*. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I just wanted to add here that I shipped a box of plecos and what not down to donate for the auction. If you're looking for odd Ancistrus or queen arabesques, you should definitely try to attend .

Barbie


----------



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

Barbie,

You plecos are* fantastic*. :thumb:

Last night, people went crazy with your L260.

I got your L180 bag.

Thank you for helping the club out.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Yay! I hope everyone that got them will contact me . Those L180 are stunning. You'll be very happy with them. I really wanted to do right by everyone. I'm glad to hear it went well!

Barbie


----------

